# SCREEN STANDBY app. for Android non-root version



## zhong

SCREEN STANDBY app. for Android

[APP/OPEN SOURCE]Screen Standby ♯ Root… | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums

It say "Non-root method also available".

Where do I download "Non-root method" for SCREEN STANDBY ?

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

The application may require that the phone be rooted.


----------



## koala

Non-root was introduced with beta 7. Try the 1.98 BETA 9 RC version from 23-Nov. The blurb for it says "_Non-root screen off method more stable and now has more brightness options to choose._"


----------



## zhong

koala said:


> Non-root was introduced with beta 7. Try the 1.98 BETA 9 RC version from 23-Nov. The blurb for it says "Non-root screen off method more stable and now has more brightness options to choose."



I couldn't find the 1.98 beta 9 version from 23 Nov. What us the URL to download it?

Thanks

Was there non-root for lite version?
If so where to download?


Thanks


----------



## joeten

Did you try the bottom of the page [APP/OPEN SOURCE]Screen Standby ♯ Root… | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums


----------



## zhong

joeten said:


> Did you try the bottom of the page  [APP/OPEN SOURCE]Screen Standby ♯ Rootâ¦ | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums


Yes I see 1.98 but no beta 9 version of it I can see. Thanks


----------



## joeten

That is what they have, you might try a search either on the site or google for the beta.


----------



## zhong

joeten said:


> That is what they have, you might try a search either on the site or google for the beta.


I tried Google but can't find that beta version anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## joeten

Page 108 of the thread has this [APP/OPEN SOURCE]Screen Standby ♯ Root… - Pg. 108 | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums


----------



## zhong

joeten said:


> Page 108 of the thread has this  [APP/OPEN SOURCE]Screen Standby ♯ Rootâ¦ - Pg. 108 | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums


What us the exact URL of the download link?

I can't find the download link.

Need the beta version for non rooted?

Thanks


----------



## joeten

V.2 https://github.com/nkahoang/screenstandby/releases you might also look further into the thread and see if there are further updates


----------

